# Demon V8 Gaskets



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello Gents!

I was going to setup my mill and vacuum table to cut gaskets for the demon. A model engine forum member offered to cut them with the laser and suggested I make a big pile while the machine was setup. So I did and now i have more than i'll ever need. Even with the fantastic deal on the laser work, I still have more than a few bucks into them. If any of you Demon builders are going to NAMES and are interested I could probably be talked out of some for a small donation. (I'm not a vendor so I cant sell them.)


----------



## ICEpeter (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello Steve,
Are you at liberty to disclose the contact and name of the HMEM member who laser cut your gaskets or are you required to maintain confidentiality?
I would be interested in talking to the member since I have also a need for gaskets for two engines.

Peter J.


----------



## johnl (Apr 16, 2016)

I won't be at NAMES but would like a set. Donation no problem. Thanks, John


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 16, 2016)

ICEpeter said:


> Hello Steve,
> Are you at liberty to disclose the contact and name of the HMEM member who laser cut your gaskets or are you required to maintain confidentiality?
> I would be interested in talking to the member since I have also a need for gaskets for two engines.
> 
> Peter J.




Did'nt say but he contacted me privately so I'm thinking i shouldn't. Sorry!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 16, 2016)

johnl said:


> I won't be at NAMES but would like a set. Donation no problem. Thanks, John



Is Mentor near Zanesville? I'll be there in october.


----------



## John S (Apr 16, 2016)

Peter,
If you want to PM me I also have a laser cutter and work cheap !!


----------



## johnl (Apr 16, 2016)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Is Mentor near Zanesville? I'll be there in october.


About 120 miles. Perhaps I will see you there. Too far in the future to plan now. Thanks


----------



## michael-au (Apr 16, 2016)

I have the plans for this engine 
I would be interested if you are willing to find out how much postage it is to Australia and give me a total cost

Thank you
Michael


----------



## e.picler (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello Steve!
I also have your plans and it is likely I will build it this year.
I`m interested on those gaskets. Would you send them to Brazil? 
I can reimburse you the postage cost via PayPall as did for the engine plans.

Thanks,


Edi


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 17, 2016)

michael-au said:


> I have the plans for this engine
> I would be interested if you are willing to find out how much postage it is to Australia and give me a total cost
> 
> Thank you
> Michael




Let me get thru next weekend and then maybe i'll take up a list and do a one shot trip to the post office in a few weeks.


----------



## michael-au (Apr 17, 2016)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Let me get thru next weekend and then maybe i'll take up a list and do a one shot trip to the post office in a few weeks.



Thank you Steve

I am heading to Las Vegas for a holiday, fly out this Saturday 
So no hurry for me

Thank you
Michael


----------



## Davewild (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Steve 

The Demon is also on my list, can I get a set shipped to Thailand!!!!?

Regards

Dave


----------



## petertha (Apr 18, 2016)

Steve, I've seen some guys on other (RC) hobby forums posting 'will cut' ads with their lasers. Trying to pay them off or augment income I presume. I don't know what kind of machine or wattage but they handle lite ply & balsa etc. If someone wanted to go down that (el-cheapo/hobbyist) path on their own gasket outline designs, did you get the impression there were specific issues relating to the laser or setup or gasket material to be aware of? Are your gaskets Teflon sheet, or? 

Somewhat related, another buddy showed me some plastic airbrushing templates he designed & outsourced to a smallish laser cutter service. Not sure what kind of plastic, but I know they are 'solvent proof' & very intricate. I don't recall the price off hand but it didn't strike me as super expensive and it was a one-off. The typical commercial laser shops I've inquired with, the killer seems to be setup fees ebven when you supply the CAD dwg. The per-unit cost comes down with quantity, but that's not good news for the onsey-twosey applications.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 18, 2016)

They are .010 and .020 thick Teflon sheet.

I was just going to have a few sheets done for myself and figured why not make about 25 incase some of the demon family wanted some. I ordered enough material to make 59 sets. A set is three panels.

2 heads .020 thick
Engine set 
Blower set ( includes second carb)

Worst that can happen is if the engine vapor locks a 1/4 thick spacer/gasket will be needed for the base of the carb.

Like you said the setup was expensive so I was going to make special plates for the vacuum table but then I got the offer to laser so I ran with it.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Apr 18, 2016)

stevehuckss396 said:


> They are .010 and .020 thick Teflon sheet.
> 
> I was just going to have a few sheets done for myself and figured why not make about 25 incase some of the demon family wanted some. I ordered enough material to make 59 sets. A set is three panels.
> 
> ...



hi Steve 
I would like a set

thanks
Luc


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone! Just wanted to let the Demon builders know that the gaskets are now listed on the website with the spark plugs. Also there are spark plug insulating boots available for the #8 plugs as well as the 10's and 6's.

www.miniaturesparkplugs.com


----------

